# arizona camel spider



## HepCatMoe (May 18, 2007)

i caught a (baby i think) camel spider in phoenix last night.  ive got lots of questions.

1) how do i keep it?   

2) what species occur around phoenix az?  

3) currently it is pretty small, less than half an inch.  how big do u think it will get?  also, what should i feed it?

4) any good sites our there on camel spiders?  any that could help me ID it?


----------



## Herp13 (May 18, 2007)

I believe you mean a solfugid? Maybe a picture would help. This would also do better in the TRUE SPIDERS AND OTHER ARACHNIDS forum. Pics

-Eric


----------

